# Tandem Brakes



## schaubut

I have a Santana Tandem that has a rear stoker operated disc brake which is only used when the captain tells the stoker to brake. It also has a rim brake operated by STI/Brake shifters (Ultegra). So my question is, "Is it okay to go with the rear brake only and accuated via the captain's STI/Brake sifters?" I want to remove the rim brake and use the cable from the STI/Brake shifter for the rear disc. Stoker would nolonger have a brake and the front brake is rim type. Wheel set of Prima.


----------



## froze

I don't see why you couldn't do that. The reason for both brakes is due to the excessive weight of two riders and the heavier frame of a tandem, and perhaps touring gear for two people. If the bike won't be loaded up for touring and your not descending down steep mountain roads and feel just having one set of brakes in the rear is more then adequate, then you should be fine.

You can always test it as it is without disconnecting anything, by using two riders and descend the steepest hill in your area (with loaded panniers if you ever travel with them), at a high rate of speed, you apply just the front brake and the stroker his rear disk brake and see what you think of the way the thing stops and does it stop fast. If stopping the bike under those conditions leaves you bit worried then I wouldn't do it obviously.


----------



## taralon

schaubut said:


> I have a Santana Tandem that has a rear stoker operated disc brake which is only used when the captain tells the stoker to brake. It also has a rim brake operated by STI/Brake shifters (Ultegra). So my question is, "Is it okay to go with the rear brake only and accuated via the captain's STI/Brake sifters?" I want to remove the rim brake and use the cable from the STI/Brake shifter for the rear disc. Stoker would nolonger have a brake and the front brake is rim type. Wheel set of Prima.


You could also setup one of the brakes to work from a bar end friction shifter on the captain's bar. That way if you needed or wanted it, well it would still be there.


----------



## RevX

yay fun


----------



## radman42

Lots of newer Santana's are set up this way - front caliper brake with disc brake in rear both operated by captain. Works well when adjusted properly. Disc rotor should be at least 203 mm, although some of the newer Santana's have an even larger rotor.


----------



## evoate

tandum


----------



## evoate

oh sorry wrong sectson


----------

